# My Lone Wanderings Around Town



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a video that I made a few months back using Windows Movie Maker that was originally intended for my profile here at PerC. It is compiled of various footage of me around town as I apparently have a lot of time in my hands and I always carry a camera around me should I want to document anything worth remembering in life. It is currenlty named Untitled Video 1 as it was initially an afterthought. Then I noticed how it kinda evolved into a project. The songs in the video are "Magnificent Seventies" followed by "New Drifters IV" by _The American Analog Set_. I also just wanted to mention that the place at the end of the video is one of my favorite hangouts as you can see why and how the mood of the music changes at that point. Sorry for rambling on, here it is (sorry if it is of low quality somehow):


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I really like the section with the sidewalk that is partially wet. Such a normal occurrence, but it stands out to me.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely! I'd love to live in your town, I saw tons of places where I'd like to take photos roud:. Also I like the idea of just recording moments like that.. I should definitely try it,


----------

